# Reptile shop in Rotherham!



## Dixi1801 (Apr 26, 2011)

we need one!

having to get 2 busses to go get live food is a pain in the ass!

unless i go to [email protected], which tbh id rather not do!

i'd rather be putting money into a small business who actually know what they're on about!


----------



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

Buy online, so much cheaper!
(Not to put local pet shops out of business or anything lol)


----------



## Dixi1801 (Apr 26, 2011)

dorian said:


> Buy online, so much cheaper!
> (Not to put local pet shops out of business or anything lol)


i would, but i like to go in and browse!

i love looking and thinking ooh i want that 

started doing this with chameleons at the shop i go to recently lol!

thats why shop beats online for me


----------



## ScottishBobster (May 24, 2010)

im in worksop where do u go ? where do u get your livefood ?


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

I use Blue Lizard Reptiles in Dinnington, not too much of a trek out of Rotherham but I do agree that the town centre needs one. So does Sheffield come to think of it. And Worksop. There aren't enough reptile shops!


----------



## ScottishBobster (May 24, 2010)

aint sheffield got snakeandaddersss although never been i use Philip at Dinnington too top shop know there stuff i get around 25 tubs of livefood from them a week too


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Snakes N Adders is quite far out of town though, the only other one is on Attercliffe. Theres nothing central


----------



## ScottishBobster (May 24, 2010)

i know its probably a trek but u should go to lnd exotics for a visit they got loads at there new shop


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Where abouts is that?


----------



## ScottishBobster (May 24, 2010)

mansfield woodhouse but they have loads and exotic mammals like mercats and porcupines


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Another vote for blue lizard. Awesome stock, awesome owners. Everyone in the shop has a lot of time for the customers. Worth going for just a little look around.


----------



## Dixi1801 (Apr 26, 2011)

ronnyjodes said:


> I use Blue Lizard Reptiles in Dinnington, not too much of a trek out of Rotherham but I do agree that the town centre needs one. So does Sheffield come to think of it. And Worksop. There aren't enough reptile shops!


off topic, but is this jon rhodes!?

and i go to the snake shop in attercliffe


----------



## Dixi1801 (Apr 26, 2011)

Mujician said:


> Another vote for blue lizard. Awesome stock, awesome owners. Everyone in the shop has a lot of time for the customers. Worth going for just a little look around.


i've heard bad things about a guy who works there, thinks he knows everything apparently! and claims to own loads of animals which are his uncles!

not dissing the shop at all btw, just heard things from friends!


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Dixi1801 said:


> off topic, but is this jon rhodes!?
> 
> and i go to the snake shop in attercliffe


Is who Jon Rhodes? Me or the people that work there? The answer to both is no anyway.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Dixi1801 said:


> i've heard bad things about a guy who works there, thinks he knows everything apparently! and claims to own loads of animals which are his uncles!
> 
> not dissing the shop at all btw, just heard things from friends!


So why do you spread rumours further without finding out from the people in question. Don't think people should talk about things they don't know about. There's a lot of 'this guy my brothers mates uncles brother in law said....' on this forum and you're adding to it by writing this rubbish.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

He was asking if I am Jon Rhodes, and he would be correct if you look at my incredibly cryptic username.
On topic I really like Blue Lizard, he's a sound guy, every time I've been in I've been in there about an hour just talking and getting information, he does seem to know his stuff tbh, not sure about the uncle thing though haha


----------



## Dixi1801 (Apr 26, 2011)

Mujician said:


> So why do you spread rumours further without finding out from the people in question. Don't think people should talk about things they don't know about. There's a lot of 'this guy my brothers mates uncles brother in law said....' on this forum and you're adding to it by writing this rubbish.


As I'm expressing my opinion, I don't think I'm adding to anything at all! A forum is used by many people, all of them having (and being entitled to) their own opinion!


----------



## Dixi1801 (Apr 26, 2011)

Also, not on about the owner Jon, a worker apparently! The owners are great so I hear! I'll be popping up one day soon!


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice to hear all of the postitive feedback about Blue Lizard Reptiles, before BLR opened i myself had to treck out to sheffield to get any food etc and there wasnt always the best range available aswell.

I now work at Blue Lizard Reptiles and its just what we need ive said for years now that Rotherham needs a specilised Exotics shop.


----------



## fiesta599 (Jun 11, 2009)

blue lizard reptiles is a brilliant shop and the owners cant do enough for you.i really wish it was closer as we would use this as our main shop if it was.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Dixi1801 said:


> i've heard bad things about a guy who works there, thinks he knows everything apparently! and claims to own loads of animals which are his uncles!
> 
> not dissing the shop at all btw, just heard things from friends!


There are 4 members of staff at BLR and non of us have ever made any claims like this, you must be confused with another shop. But like you say you can hear somthing on one person and it ends up like chinese whispers!


----------

